# Help ! Stella's Allergies are Back



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

When I first got Stella she was so itchy it was sad to even look at her. The first owner was giving her allergy shots every few months. I changed her diet to a fish based, no grain kibble and lots of raw. She was itch free in a few weeks ! I have had her almost 11 months and nothing about her diet has changed, maybe a bit less raw, but I am back to that again full force and her allergies have come back !!!! I do not want to do shots. If it continues I will take her to have the test to see what is effecting her. Does anyone know what the test cost? I have heard a lot $$$$, but I don't know for sure. Any suggestions would be great ! Should I change her food to a different brand. She is on Wellness Core now.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I find it interesting that it is coming up to a year since you got her, and she was so itchy then - could it be something seasonal?


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

Oreo's allergy blood test that I had done a few months ago cost around $300.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Chanter, our spoo, has allergies too. We're convinced it's seasonal (August to Oct). He sneezes and scratches. He's been fussing on on part of his front paw to the point where there is a mega-mat (possibly from itching??) that has to be dealt with today. 
We changed food and it did not help. I went to the vet and they said I could give him Benadryl and she gave me table of dosages. This probably doesn't help but I hope you get it resolved soon.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

If you go to the Hemopet website, Dr. Dodds has a test. She sends you the kit, you swipe the inside of your dogs mouth to get a saliva sample and mail it in to her. There are two panels at about $125.00 per panel. I believe it is called Nutriscan.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

The Vet Dermatologist told me that allergy testing via blood was highly inaccurate, and the only way to do it right was skin testing under anesthesia.
Unfortunately he told me that after Taylee had been through the blood test and did two years of immunotherapy with her regular Vet with her only getting worse the whole time.
I highly recommend taking her to a dermatologist - allergy is 95% of what they do - they will advise you to the best course of treatment.
Turned out that for Taylee the best course was to directly treat the symptoms then to try to go after the allergy again.


----------



## Wilbur5 (Jan 25, 2012)

I had a boxer which hade severe allergies. We were constantly at the vet which always gave her steroids (which I did not like). I changed her food, shampoos etc. I was so desperate that when I heard an advertisement on the radio about a product called "dinovite" I checked out their website and ordered their product. It worked! They also have live people to talk to about your situation.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

My guess having dealt with allergies for pretty much all of Jake's life (my mini before Sunny) is that it may be airborne, seasonal, something in the grass, etc? I'd check to see if you can find a holistic vet in your area for starters and if there is nobody close, perhaps someone would do the telephone consult. Sometimes allergies are just so hard to pinpoint. Good luck.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Wilbur5 said:


> I had a boxer which hade severe allergies. We were constantly at the vet which always gave her steroids (which I did not like). I changed her food, shampoos etc. I was so desperate that when I heard an advertisement on the radio about a product called "dinovite" I checked out their website and ordered their product. It worked! They also have live people to talk to about your situation.


The regular vet used to give her steroids - the dermatologist hated them - took her off and she never had to go on them for allergies again.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

So sorry the itchy allergy problem has reoccurred for Stella! Just want to share the information about Nutriscan, which is a saliva test for food sensitivities. While Stella's allergies may not be food-related, but perhaps seasonal as some have suggested, or maybe a combination of the two, our local PCA chapter poodle club health clinic was held last week end and the Nutriscan screening was offered. A number of poodle owners took advantage of it. 
Nutriscan Intolerance and Sensitivity Testing for Pet Foods - YouTube

From an interview Dr. Karen Becker, DVM, did with Dr. Dodds a few years ago. 
Dr. Becker Interviews Dr. Jean Dodds (Part 2 of 2) - YouTube
I asked Dr. Dodds to talk a little bit about the skepticism of saliva testing among traditional medical practitioners, and why testing with saliva is potentially more sensitive than traditional IgE testing.

Dr. Dodds explains that IgE (immunoglobulin E) testing looks for food allergies, which is a different situation. True food allergies are rare. Much more prevalent are food sensitivities and intolerances. Intolerance isn't necessarily an immunological problem. For some reason a certain food interacts in a negative way with the GI tract and it isn't well tolerated. It's a food that should be avoided.

.....Dr. Dodds points out that 15 to 20 percent of dogs with food sensitivities have lesions on their skin. They have itching and skin irritation, but the real culprit is in the gastrointestinal tract.

The testing done at the PCA chapter club were for:
*Panel 1*, beef, corn, wheat, soy, cow's milk, lamb, chicken, turkey white fish ($126.50)
*Panel2*, hen's egg, barley, millet, oatmeal, salmon, rabbit, rice, quinoa, potato, peanut ($126.50)

Hope you get Stella more comfortable soon. I know allergies can be a vexing problem!:clover:


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Hello
I just read this article today about the benefits of coconut oil. Very interesting reading!
What Are The Benefits Of Coconut Oil For Dogs? - PetGuide

Coconut oil takes some getting used to in cooking, but it's really tasty and so good for you!

Hope this helps!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks guys ! I am so grateful for this forum. I am feeling a bit blue today. Stella is itchy and she has continued to want to fight Carley since yesterday. I have been forced to keep them apart at all times. No reason for this sudden change that I can tell... poor Carley is afraid in her own home. I don't know what to do. They were doing so good together, Carley was back taking our morning walks with us, getting ready for a upcoming beach trip together with my sisters and their dogs. Now I am worried that Stella will want to fight their dogs. I just don't know why she continues to do this, she is a bully plain and simple she is not a fearful dog in any way. Carley does not try to be the top dog, she freely gives that to Stella and she still wants to bully her. That is her only issue, she is so good in every other way, but it's HUGE.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Could it be that whatever is making her itchy is also making her feel lousy in other ways? If she is feeling sore, or generally miserable and unwell, it could explain why she is short tempered.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I know that when I have gotten itchy bug bites, it makes me kind of bitchy!
Oh, and is she on steroids for the allergies? When the regular Vet gave Taylee steroids for her allergies, she started to "roid rage" at Tangee - went off the roids, and it never happened again!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

The Vet put her on Hydroxyzine. I am rubbing and feeding Extra Virgin Coconut Oil and also giving her Acidophilus. I don't think that has anything to do with her aggression towards Carley. I took her breeders advice and knocked the s*** out of her and showed her my teeth. Did not bother her at all. I have owned dogs my whole life and never had one like Stella. Sweet as can be, but has a mind of her own and not much of the "want to please"... all my other dogs have loved me so much they would walk through fire for me, not Stella, she would push Carley through and call it a day...


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Just a thought, have you ever had her thyroid tested? I have heard thyroid problems can cause behavior problems and itching.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Carley's Mom said:


> The Vet put her on Hydroxyzine. I am rubbing and feeding Extra Virgin Coconut Oil and also giving her Acidophilus. I don't think that has anything to do with her aggression towards Carley. I took her breeders advice and knocked the s*** out of her and showed her my teeth. Did not bother her at all. I have owned dogs my whole life and never had one like Stella. Sweet as can be, but has a mind of her own and not much of the "want to please"... all my other dogs have loved me so much they would walk through fire for me, not Stella, she would push Carley through and call it a day...


The derm said that antihistamines are not that great with dogs - you have to try many, and even then it may not help.
Does she have a lot of dander? For Taylee the allergies caused extra dander, the dander caused excess yeast and bacteria to build up and that is what caused the itching. The allergies did not directly cause the itching - the.yeast and bacteria caused it. She went on long term medication to control the dander and when she would have a limitless flare up we would directly attack the yeast and or bacteria, but mostly the medication for the dander kept her good.
Putting oil on her my help the dander, but at the same time it my clog the pores and cause bacteria to grow.
Really, it would be best to find a derm and find out exactly what is going on right now!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

No dander that I can tell. I am going to try to find another Vet ASAP. Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Things are some better , Stella seems less itchy, I am still going to try to find a better vet and have her tested, but I am feeling better about it. 

For what ever reason, she continued to fight C. every time she had the chance. I think I finally made a believer out of her that she will be fighting me after each fight... I am so soft with my dogs that this has made me sick, but we have had a few rounds and she has lost each of them. Now Carley is walking on egg shells around S. and S. is walking on egg shells around me... but she is leaving C. alone for now. I just hope this is the end of the fighting.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Stella is itch free once again !

I looked into the test, but was told I needed to stop all raw feeding to get a good result on the test. I switched to Orijen Red kibble and slowly but surely she is well again. No meds at all needed. I had to change to Orijen treats too.

She has been so good with Carley for months now. Both my girls are doing great. I feel like we made it....smiles.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

What great news, *Carley's Mom*! Sounds like everybody, not just formerly itchy Stella, is now feeling better. Really glad to hear Stella is behaving so well towards Carley now too. Thanks for the update. Happy New Year to you and your happy girls!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh this is great news! You must be so relieved. Those allergies can really be tormenting. There sure was lots of good info on this thread...which I missed before, or rather, wasn't here then. Coconut oil is a really amazing thing. I have some but I think I'll start giving just a smidgen to my dogs. It's nice that your two are getting along so much better now. Fantastic!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Such good news - it does sound rather as if whatever makes her itchy also makes her bolshy!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Update:

Stella's allergies came back... I put her on Calf. Nat. Kangaroo and it seems to working ! I have limited her diet so much that I know for sure she can't eat chicken in any form, kibble, raw or cooked. She is doing good now with the kibble and beef. I am going to try venison soon. But right now she is not itchy !!!!

The fighting has stopped ! Everyone is getting along great. I still keep them apart when they are alone, but the rest of the time all is well.


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Just a thought.....you might consider the Nutricsan test to learn what specific foods Stella should avoid. Ruby is raw fed and chicken does not agree with her either. (No itchiness, just muccus in soft stools.) I have decided to get the Nutriscan test to actually learn what foods Ruby might be allergic too AND what foods would work well for her? So worth it to me so I can finally know what NOT to bother trying to feed my girl? She is fine on beef, but it is best to vary the protein source they say?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

My sister's sheltie has terrible allergies and his hair was all falling out. The dermatologist she took him to also has her feeding kangaroo meat. And he seems to be improving. It just breaks your heart to see them so itchy and miserable. I hope that diet keeps on working for you.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Carley's Mom said:


> Update:
> 
> Stella's allergies came back... I put her on Calf. Nat. Kangaroo and it seems to working ! I have limited her diet so much that I know for sure she can't eat chicken in any form, kibble, raw or cooked. She is doing good now with the kibble and beef. I am going to try venison soon. But right now she is not itchy !!!!
> 
> The fighting has stopped ! Everyone is getting along great. I still keep them apart when they are alone, but the rest of the time all is well.


I really think that you should do Dr. Dodd's Nutriscan test. It's all a guessing game but you really have no idea what is causing her issues. I saw that earlier in the thread you mentioned needing to stop raw feeding before doing the test - and I'm not sure what test you were referring to but that is not true for Nutriscan.


----------



## allisonhana (Feb 12, 2014)

I understand the frustration with the allergy problems. One of mine started to show signs of allergy issues, skin and goopy, green eye boogers around 6 months or so. We decided to try some elimination diet stuff because we couldn't pay for the tests. I also was apprehensive about the tests because I have heard that they can be very hit or miss. 

Porter was losing the hair on his legs and was just miserable in general. If he wasn't constantly being watched he would lick and scratch himself bloody. We got lucky though... once flea season was over, he stopped being miserable, so we know what it is now. He's always on preventative meds, but if he gets bitten even once, his allergies flair up. He gets hives and the whole nine yards. =[

Other than the fact that we found out it's fleas, I unfortunately have no other suggestions... just wanted to you say that I feel your pain! Tea tree oil seemed to give him some temporary relief. I hope you figure it out!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Allison, thank you for your comment. I am so glad you found that it was fleas. I guess the hard part of that is they will be hard to avoid completely. 

I am going to try the testing if she starts up again. You hear so many things... they don't work, they work only if you feed one thing for months, they do work and were the best thing I have ever done for my dog ect.

I do want you to be aware that I have heard that Tea Tree Oil can be deadly to dogs. I was also using it on Stella until I read that. Google it for more info.

I continue to give my dogs fish oil, coconut oil and probiotics. We just all have to do what we feel is best to take care of these babies.


----------



## allisonhana (Feb 12, 2014)

Carley's Mom said:


> I do want you to be aware that I have heard that Tea Tree Oil can be deadly to dogs. I was also using it on Stella until I read that. Google it for more info.


Thanks for this! I should mention that I also did research on that and found that if you dilute it properly and it is not ingested, it can be okay. So we only used it diluted- a couple of drops in about a cup of water- and in conjunction with the cone. At that point he was wearing the cone all the time anyway because he was just biting and scratching himself too badly. =[


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I finally got so frustrated trying to figure out what was wrong that I went 100% raw. And high grade raw, no frozen chicken for instance, no enhanced meats - even if just suspected. Then raw plus Omega3 Oils - highest grade, alternated with cod liver oil raw - highest grade. 

All of that helped, but what really helped the most was to quit giving the monthly flea and tick stuff, quit the heart worm meds, and quit all but only the absolutely required vaccinations. He also quit having seizures! That was the most exciting. Though he had only had two that I could prove they scared me to death.

The interesting thing is that having quit all this and doing the total raw plus oils, he was the only dog around who had zero ticks or fleas this last summer fall. He did have one very irritated vet though. Apparently I am non-compliant.


----------



## allisonhana (Feb 12, 2014)

kontiki said:


> Apparently I am non-compliant.


No, you were doing what your gut told you and being a good parent!. I am all for being non-compliant if you know it is the right thing to do. Plus, I often wonder if going overboard with the preventative meds causes additional problems... 

River got three vaccinations the other day and she has been SO sick... I don't want her to get distemper or parvo or something... But I am on the fence about the Bordatella one. Sorry, off topic. But, I applaud you.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

allisonhana said:


> I often wonder if going overboard with the preventative meds causes additional problems...
> River got three vaccinations the other day and she has been SO sick... I don't want her to get distemper or parvo or something... But I am on the fence about the Bordatella one.


 It is hard to know what to do about vaccinations. Can you at least spread them out maybe instead of all at once? You might want to check online what is required for sure. Sure hope River is feeling better soon


----------

